# Trikots für "Touren rund um Hanau"



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Halli Hallo

ich habe mal diesen Thread eröffnet, weil es mir einfach immer zu viel ist die ganzen Mails zu schreiben !
Also ich habe nun die Designvorlage bekommen... (Link siehe Mail)
Wolfgang ist gleich aufgefallen, das der Name nur auf einer Site steht und die Farbe sieht auch nicht so 100%tig aus... 
Habe das gleich mal bei dem Hersteller nachgefragt, aber bis Dato keine Antwort.

Was meint ihr denn dazu ?

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

wär schon schöner wenn der name auf beiden seiten steht, meine fans stehen ja auch an beiden seiten der strecke     und frag doch nochmal wegen der farbe, hab nähmlich keine lust in *schwuchtelpink *durch die gegend zu fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Gugst du hier =>


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleich mal bei dem Hersteller nachgefragt, aber bis Dato keine Antwort.


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Wisst ihr, was zum  :kotz:  ist ! 

AMD K6 mit 400MHz 64MB WinXP und dann mit mehreren Seiten im Internet ))

ich will mein *LAPTOP WIEDER HABEN*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Gugst du hier =>


ups.....überlesen  aber du stellst auch ganz schön hohe ansprüche an mich, um so früh uhr...


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ups.....überlesen  aber du stellst auch ganz schön hohe ansprüche an mich, um so früh uhr...


ENTSCHULDIGUNG !
ich bin halt schon HELL wach, wir haben gestern Abend eine Galga (Galgo) bekommen und die ist heute morgen schon sehr früh durch die Wohnung gestiefelt, ausserdem musste die Marion um 8 beim Arzt sein....
aber ich könnte auch noch *gäääähn* schlafen....

Michael


----------



## Principia (6. April 2005)

hi,
ich hab euren thread mal ins "Frankfurt und Umgebung" verschoben. 
dort ist er sicher besser aufgehoben


----------



## Andreas (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Gugst du hier =>



Die Farbe ist schon so wie auf der Owayo-Farbscala (schwuchtelpink rubin).
Deshalb haette ich lieber bordeaux (weinrot) genommen.

Vielleicht koennen wir das noch aendern.


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Morsche
ich habe soeben Antwort bekommen !
--------------------------------------------------------------   
Hallo Herr #####,

das mit dem Namen auf dem Kragen lässt sich sehr schnell ändern.

Was die Farben angeht: die Farben sehen so aus, wie Sie sie auf der
Farbvorlage gesehen haben die Sie mit dem Mustertrikot bekommen haben.
Darauf können Sie sich absolut verlassen. Wenn Sie also die Farben "C 401
Rubin", "C 800 weiß" und "C 804 schwarz" nach unserem auf Stoff gedruckten
Farbmuster ausgesucht haben, dann wird die Farbe so auf Ihrem Trikot
aussehen.
Die Bildschirmdarstellung ist irreführend: jeder Bildschirm und jeder
Computer bildet die Farben unterschiedlich ab! Da spielen ja schon die
individuellen Einstellungen an den einzelnen Geräten eine Rolle (Helligkeit,
Kontrast etc.) und die Qualität der Bildschirme!

Wenn Sie noch Fragen oder Wünsche haben, stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur
Verfügung.  
--------------------------------------------------------------
so, das wäre dann auch geklärt, sonst noch irgendwelche änderungen und/oder kritik !!!

@Andreas: die Farbe sieht wirklich auf dem Shirt anders aus, wir hatten beim Treff ein Vordruck auf Stoff, demnach haben wir uns entschieden !

Michael


----------



## Miss Marple (6. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs,
die Farbmuster die Sakir beim Treffen dabei hatte sind anders gewesen, das Rubin entsprach in etwa einem helleren Weinrot. Falls der Hersteller das Rubin aber so Dunkelpink färbt plädiere ich wie Andreas für Weinrot. 

Gruss Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2005)

Hi,

ich schließ mich Euch an  

Bin auch dafür die Farbe in *C104 bordeaux * zu ändern, sieht edler aus und passt besser zu meim RR-Helm da ich das Trikot da auch tragen werde 

Der Name sollte 4-fach im Kragen stehen re. lks. vorn und hinten  

Und ich stell hier nochmal zur Diskussion ob wir nicht doch ein Bezug zum IBC bzw. www.mtb-news.de mit aufnehmen sollten ... ich bin dafür  
und würde sogar beides IBC und www.mtb-news.de mit aufnehmen. 

IBC in gleicher Schrift und Größe wie "Touren rund um Hanau" gebogen unter dem MTB-Reifen und www.mtb-news.de mittig auf die Rückentaschen. Nur in Schriftform und nicht als Link wie es hier erscheint.

Vielleicht hatt @[email protected] Lust, Laune und Zeit das so mal in sein Entwurf zu integrieren und uns hier zu zeigen  

Erdi01

P.S. Falls sich das IBC selber daran stören sollte, dass man die Begriffe verwendet, dann sollen sie das hier in den Thread schreiben ... denn mitzulesen scheinen sie ja der Thread is ja verschoben worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (6. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Und ich stell hier nochmal zur Diskussion ob wir nicht doch ein Bezug zum IBC bzw. www.mtb-news.de mit aufnehmen sollten ... ich bin dafür
> und würde sogar beides IBC und www.mtb-news.de mit aufnehmen.
> 
> IBC in gleicher Schrift und Größe wie "Touren rund um Hanau" gebogen unter dem MTB-Reifen und www.mtb-news.de mittig auf die Rückentaschen. Nur in Schriftform und nicht als Link wie es hier erscheint.:


Gute idee!  


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Falls sich das IBC selber daran stören sollte, dass man die Begriffe verwendet, dann sollen sie das hier in den Thread schreiben ... denn mitzulesen scheinen sie ja der Thread is ja verschoben worden :confused


Mmmmh, da lieber aktiv bei rikmann oder Thomas nachfragen, ob ibc schriftzug
nebst Internetadresse aufgedruckt werden kann. 
Es spricht zwar viel für deren mutmassliche Zustimmung, aber sicher ist sicher. Vielleicht wollen Sie von uns ja nicht repräsentiert werden!   

Schwuchtelpink ist wirklich nicht so schön. Kenne natürlich auch den Stoffvordruck nicht. Aber ihr macht das schon!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Andreas (6. April 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Falls sich das IBC selber daran stören sollte, dass man die Begriffe verwendet, dann sollen sie das hier in den Thread schreiben ... denn mitzulesen scheinen sie ja der Thread is ja verschoben worden



Wieso sollte jemand was dagegen haben. Werbung hat noch niemandem geschadet. Eine zusaetzliche Web-Adresse mtb-news.de faende ich auch super, dann koennten Leute die uns unterwegs sehen Kontakt zum Hanau-Thread aufnehmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte jemand was dagegen haben. Werbung hat noch niemandem geschadet. Eine zusaetzliche Web-Adresse mtb-news.de faende ich auch super, dann koennten Leute die uns unterwegs sehen Kontakt zum Hanau-Thread aufnehmen.



Falls wir uns entschließen IBC und www.mtb-news.de mit aufzunehmen kann ich gern bei den Beiden genannten nachfragen.

Aber warum eigentlich mit @[email protected] haben wir doch einen offiziellen Vertreter des IBC in unseren Reihen. Wenn der nichts dagegen hatt is es doch gut ... oder  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> die Farbmuster die Sakir beim Treffen dabei hatte sind anders gewesen, das Rubin entsprach in etwa einem helleren Weinrot.


Danke Martina   

Deswegen hatte ich extra ein Vordruck auf Stoff bestellt, um solche Diskussionen über Farben die auf jedem Monitor anders aussehen zu vermeiden !

*Alle anwesenden am Treff hatten sich für die Farbe laut Original Farbvordruck entschieden, oder etwa nicht !*

Der Schriftzug mit www.mtb-news.de wurde von mir auch vorgeschlagen, aber sofort von Google, Ippie und dem der mir gegenüber gesessen hat    abgelehnt und ansonsten hatte dazu keiner etwas positives und/oder negatives gesagt ! wegen mir können wir das bei entsprechender Zusagen von IBC gerne auf die Rücken-Tasche druckenlassen !

Das Logo hatten wir auch am Treff besprochen und alle für i.O. befunden. ich bin dagegen dieses nun nochmal zu ändern, dazu war wirklich genug zeit und jeder hätte sich bis zur Bestellung dazu äußern können !

Ich kläre das nochmal, das wir eventuell 3 mal den Namen auf den Kragen bekommen ! links rechts hinten ! würde sagen, es sieht doof aus, wenn der Name VORNE durch den Reisverschluss getrennt ist !

 Michael


----------



## yakko (6. April 2005)

Schwuchtelpink sieht es auf meinem Bildschirm nicht aus und wie owayo auch geschrieben hat, die Bildschirme stellen das nicht korrekt da. Wir hatten es doch vor uns und waren uns bei der Farbe einig...

Den Nick würde ich nur links und rechts vom Reißverschluss haben wollen, zusätlich hinten wäre auch noch ok, aber 4x ist zu viel.

An Michaels Vorschlag bzgl. mtb-news.de kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, ich wäre dafür gewesen, aber es schwappte halt gleich eine Welle der Ablehnung herüber 
Und wenn dann auf die Rückentaschen, nicht noch mal das Logo verändern.


----------



## Andreas (6. April 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Schwuchtelpink sieht es auf meinem Bildschirm nicht aus und wie owayo auch geschrieben hat, die Bildschirme stellen das nicht korrekt da. Wir hatten es doch vor uns und waren uns bei der Farbe einig...
> 
> Den Nick würde ich nur links und rechts vom Reißverschluss haben wollen, zusätlich hinten wäre auch noch ok, aber 4x ist zu viel.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schriftzug mit www.mtb-news.de wurde von mir auch vorgeschlagen, aber sofort von Google, Ippie und dem der mir gegenüber gesessen hat    abgelehnt und ansonsten hatte dazu keiner etwas positives und/oder negatives gesagt !
> Michael


Soll ich das gewesen sein der Dir gegenüber gesessen hatt  

Irgendwie kann ich mich an das Thema www.mtb-news.de gar nicht erinnern  Alsheimer light oder war ich so intensiv mit meinen Carbonara beschäfftigt  

Wie auch immer ... heute bin klar dafür den Schriftzug auf die Rückentaschen zu bringen. Der Rest kann gern so bleiben  

Erdi01


----------



## Google (6. April 2005)

Guten Tach allerseits   

hab die Woche nur Sitzungen....  

*Farbe:* Bitte so lassen  Jeder hat die Originalfarbdruck auf dem Trikot bei  unserem Treffen gesehen und wir waren uns einig (alle?), daß es so gut aussieht. Ich verlass mich auf die Vorlage !

*Wegen der Namen auf den Kragen: *  Bitte nur einer hinten weil mich auf Veranstaltungen jeder nur mal kurz mein Hinterteil, etc. sehen wird   Neee, mal im Ernst. Ich schließe mich Yakko's Meinung an.

*www.mtb-news.de: * Kann ich mich net mehr erinnern was damals war. Ich habs höchstens abgelehnt, weil ich evtl. dachte das Trikot wär dann überladen. Mir egal, bzw. fänd ich es jetzt gar net so schlecht...Bitte auf Rückentaschen und nicht das Logo verändern !

Ich glaub das wars...


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. April 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Schwuchtelpink sieht es auf meinem Bildschirm nicht aus und wie owayo auch geschrieben hat, die Bildschirme stellen das nicht korrekt da. Wir hatten es doch vor uns und waren uns bei der Farbe einig...
> 
> Den Nick würde ich nur links und rechts vom Reißverschluss haben wollen, zusätlich hinten wäre auch noch ok, aber 4x ist zu viel.
> 
> ...


 
Bin ich auch für die Lösung www. mtb-news. de auf die Rückentaschen sieht so leer aus


----------



## mafels (6. April 2005)

Ich schließe mich der Allgemeinheit an, das Logo nicht zu verändern, maximal die Rückentaschen zu bedrucken.
Bei den Namen denke ich reichen zwei aus - links und rechts( hatte eigentlich angenommen das wird so bedruckt).

Die Farbe ist auf meinem PC ok. Wir hatten ja die Muster und sollten das so belassen.

Grüße Mario


----------



## Edith L. (6. April 2005)

mafels schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich der Allgemeinheit an, das Logo nicht zu verändern, maximal die Rückentaschen zu bedrucken.
> Grüße Mario



Jep! auch meine Zustimmung!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Sakir (6. April 2005)

Jungs und Mädels, ich    euch *ggg*

nee im Ernst, finde ich gut, das wir alle der gleichen Meinung sind !

ich warte den heutigen Tag noch ab und sollte sich dann hie rnichts ändern werde ich die Trikots bestellen, mit folgenden änderungen:

- 2 / 3 mal den Namen auf den Kragen
- www.mtb-news.de auf die Rückentasche (kann das bitte einer unserer IBCler abklären    )

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (6. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> - www.mtb-news.de auf die Rückentasche (kann das bitte einer unserer IBCler abklären  )
> Michael


 
Bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene, aber ich hab mal die Aufgabe übernommen!
PM an Principia ist raus, denke ich werde schnell Antwort bekommen 

Nacht


----------



## Andreas (6. April 2005)

Was soll Thomas dagegen haben. Ist ja schließlich kostenlose Werbung für IBC.
Es wäre etwas anderes wenn wir unter dem Namen mtb-news.de oder IBC Trikots verkaufen würden.

Ich habe im Internen Forum mal vom Hanau Trikot Projekt erzählt. Vielleicht bekommen die IBC auch mal personalifizierte Trikots hin.


----------



## Google (7. April 2005)

Und wenn ich meine 2 Trikots habe, werd ich sie auf meinen Touren so oft wie möglich anziehen...erst wenn keiner mehr in meinem Windschatten fahren will, weiß ich das es Zeit zum Wechseln wird  

Ob im Sommer, ob im Winter, sei's Gelände sei's der Main
die "Touren rund um Hanau Biker"....
die werden fortan überall sein   ...... 

Gut das ich am Main fahre, sonst hätt das mittem Reim net hingehauen


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene, aber ich hab mal die Aufgabe übernommen!
> PM an Principia ist raus, denke ich werde schnell Antwort bekommen
> 
> Nacht


 
Principia hat mich an Rikman und Thomas verwiesen, PM an die 2 ist unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (7. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene, aber ich hab mal die Aufgabe übernommen!
> PM an Principia ist raus, denke ich werde schnell Antwort bekommen
> 
> Nacht


Super !

dann bin ich mal gespannt. . . . 

Michael


----------



## KillerN (7. April 2005)

Die Trikotfarbe muss auf jedenfall dunkler sein, macht mal nen kräftigeres rot daraus, das sieht nähmlich schon Gay aus  

Ansonsten wirds nen geiles Teil, gefällt mir !


----------



## yakko (7. April 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trikotfarbe muss auf jedenfall dunkler sein, macht mal nen kräftigeres rot daraus, das sieht nähmlich schon Gay aus
> 
> Ansonsten wirds nen geiles Teil, gefällt mir !



gut mitgelesen


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2005)

*BARRACUDA_DE wie siehts aus mit dem LINK ?*

es hängt nur noch daran !

Michael​


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *BARRACUDA_DE wie siehts aus mit dem LINK ?*
> 
> 
> es hängt nur noch daran !
> ...


Schrei mich nicht an, SCHREI die Forum Chefs an, die haben noch nicht geantwortet!!!


----------



## Google (8. April 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Schrei mich nicht an, SCHREI die Forum Chefs an, die haben noch nicht geantwortet!!!



*Guuuuud gekontert !!!*​


----------



## Principia (8. April 2005)

wenn ihr nur den link (www.mtb-news.de) draufmachen wollt, *macht ihn drauf!*

wenn thomas was dagegen haben sollte...was ich mir aber bestenwillens *nicht* vorstellen kann...trage ich die konsequenzen. ich häng mich jetzt einfach mal soweit aus dem fenster!


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. April 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr nur den link (www.mtb-news.de) draufmachen wollt, *macht ihn drauf!*
> 
> wenn thomas was dagegen haben sollte...was ich mir aber bestenwillens *nicht* vorstellen kann...trage ich die konsequenzen. ich häng mich jetzt einfach mal soweit aus dem fenster!


 
Danke,

und die Uhr im Forum geht falsch!!!

Sakir hau die Bestellung raus!


----------



## Thomas (8. April 2005)

Kein Problem, Entwurf sieht schick aus.
Uhr: du gehst falsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158945


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (8. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem,


danke 





			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Entwurf sieht schick aus.
> Uhr: du gehst falsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158945


Danke


----------



## Sakir (8. April 2005)

es ist nun soweit, ich habe eben

*BESTELLT*

       

Michael​


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> es ist nun soweit, ich habe eben
> 
> 
> *BESTELLT*
> ...



Coole Sache Mann


----------



## Lupo (8. April 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ... Entwurf sieht schick aus....


auch danke  

ich glaube dass es an der zeit ist dem organisator *sakir* mal ein ganz fettes dankeschön für die arbeit, die er sich mit den shirts gemacht hat auszuspechen


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> auch danke
> 
> ich glaube dass es an der zeit ist dem organisator *sakir* mal ein ganz fettes dankeschön für die arbeit, die er sich mit den shirts gemacht hat auszuspechen



Gilt auch für den Grafiker und die Sponsoren  

              

Wie lang dauert das jetzt noch    Ich hab alles nur keine Geduld   

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (9. April 2005)

Morsche

danke danke danke, du warst mit deiner Grafik aber auch nett übel   

ich bin auch so gespannt auf die Shirts   

also, wenn nun dann ALLE bezahlt haben und ich dann das geld überwiesen habe, fangen die mit der Produktion an ! dannn dauert es noch ca 4 Wochen !

Gefallen tut mir das nicht unbedingt (vorkasse) aber geht nicht anders !

ein wartender Michael . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2005)

Wo bleiben die Trikots  ... die Warterei is ja furchtbar    
Ein Ungeduldiger


----------



## Barracuda_de (14. April 2005)

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut!!!


----------



## Google (26. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ein wartender Michael . . .


Darf ich wissen wie lange Du in etwa noch warten mußt ? Ich möchte gerne mit Dir warten


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich wissen wie lange Du in etwa noch warten mußt ? Ich möchte gerne mit Dir warten


kann mer nachlesen  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1835353&postcount=42

und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1834686&postcount=38


----------



## Google (26. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kann mer nachlesen  :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1835353&postcount=42
> 
> und hier:
> ...


Ich kann lesen    Ich möchte vielmehr wissen wann denn nun auch der letzte das Geld an Sakir überwiesen hat und wann in etwa die Fa. dann mit der Produktion begonnen hat.


----------



## Sakir (26. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne mit Dir warten


DU WIRST MIT UNS WARTEN MÜSSEN     

die Trikots werden wohl so um den 20ten Mai kommen, wie gesagt 4 wochen brauchen sie !

Michael


----------



## Google (27. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> DU WIRST MIT UNS WARTEN MÜSSEN
> 
> die Trikots werden wohl so um den 20ten Mai kommen, wie gesagt 4 wochen brauchen sie !
> 
> Michael


*ICH HALTS NIMMER AUS *  NUR GUT DAS ICH NICHT ALLEINE LEIDEN MUß


----------



## Ippie (29. April 2005)

man seid ihr ungeduldig. Ich glaube ich habe noch nicht einmal an die Trikots gedacht. Aber gespannt bin ich trotzdem. 

Von mir auch ein Danke an Sakir für die Ausarbeitung und auch an den Grafiker Lupo.

Volker


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

Öhem......


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> man seid ihr ungeduldig. Ich glaube ich habe noch nicht einmal an die Trikots gedacht. Aber gespannt bin ich trotzdem.
> 
> Von mir auch ein Danke an Sakir für die Ausarbeitung und auch an den Grafiker Lupo.
> 
> Volker


Ok, wenigstens noch ein normaler Beitrag: Als Kind hab ich mich immer auf Weihnachten wegen der Geschenke gefreut. War ja bei Euch sicherlich nicht anders. Freu mich heute noch auf Weihnachten.....

Wenn ich mir so vorstelle, daß zum Stammtisch die Trikots ausgepackt und verteilt werden, ich meine dann endlich in die Hand nehmen kann, als allerstes gespannt die Rückseite betrachten werde...Das ist schon fast wie Weihnachten für mich.

*aufreg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (29. April 2005)

für mich ist das so aufregend wie ein kleines Steak


----------



## Google (29. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> für mich ist das so aufregend wie ein kleines Steak


Du sollst das Trikot TRAAGEN !!!! NICHT ESSEN !!!


----------



## Ippie (29. April 2005)

Ach soooooo.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2005)

Watt is   ... 

... Schweinische Witze, Steak, Essen, Trinken ... Euch kreiselt wohl schon der Hut ... Trikots ...

... ach ja, jetzt hab ichs es geht um en Stammtisch  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (30. April 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir auch ein Danke an Sakir für die Ausarbeitung


Danke danke danke,    mach ich doch gerne 

der Lupo hat das super hinbekommen mit dem Logo, ich hätte dafür TAAAGE hinterm Laptop gesessen !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (11. Mai 2005)

hier ein Auszug einer eMail an mich ...........
-------------------------------------------
Hallo Herr #####,

Eine unserer Nähereien hat im Moment massive Lieferprobleme und kann die von uns geplanten und beauftragten Termine nicht einhalten. Leider sind davon auch Ihre Trikots betroffen und wir müssen Sie um eine, allerhöchstens aber zwei Wochen Geduld bitten.

Das ist sehr ärgerlich für alle Beteiligten und es tut uns sehr leid.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
..........-------------------------------------------

ärgerlich aber leider nicht zu ändern !

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Sakir,

was haben die Jungs eigentlich offiziell für nen Liefertermin angegeben  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (20. Mai 2005)

Offiziell war der 12.05.2005 der Versand-Termin.

werde die Tage nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen !

Michael


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2005)

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten !
--------------------------------
_
Guten Morgen Herr ###,

die Langarmtrikots sind schon da, mit der Lieferung morgen sollen die
Kurzarmtrikots kommen, dann versenden wir sofort alles gemeinsam an Sie.

Diese Verzögerungen in der Produktion sind sehr ärgerlich für Sie und sehr
unangenehm für uns! Ich bitte Sie deshalb vielmals um Entschuldigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Regensburg._

--------------------------------
ich bin schon ganz gespannt ! ! !

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2005)

*DIE TRIKOTS SIND EINGETROFFEN ! ! !*​
Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

HER DAMIT !!!
   

hi hi ... Stammtisch heut abend und morgen RTF mit Trikot fahren  

Erdi01


----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi ... Stammtisch heut abend und morgen RTF mit Trikot fahren
> 
> Erdi01


wenn ich wollte ......
nee ich warte bis alle ihre Trikots haben *ggg*

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich wollte ......
> nee ich warte bis alle ihre Trikots haben *ggg*
> 
> Michael


 
Würde ich auch sagen!!! Morgen noch mal ohne Eisbär im Rücken, wobei vieleicht kühlt er ja  
Siehe Treade "Touren rund......" for more

Bye


----------

